# tuna fish burger



## drlove (Feb 22, 2002)

take a can tuna fish dain well, and a can of cream of soup
mix well,when all mix

put on bottom part buns  then put on  top buns-place on cookie sheet-heat oven to 350 - cook for  10 minutes ( WARNING: WATCH CAREFULY NOT TO  BURN )  take out  and  eat


----------



## Carol7368 (Feb 22, 2002)

I love to make tuna patties - drain a can of tuna, mix in a half onion,diced, an egg and crushed crackers to hold it all together. Pan fry til golden brown. Cream of celery soup, undiluted and heated makes a nice sauce for this. A can of tuna usually makes about 4 goodly sized patties.  You can make salmon patties the same way, just clean out the skin and bones before mixing in the other ingredients.  This is a quick and easy main dish.  I always serve with mashed potatoes and English peas. It's Bob's favorite quick supper!


----------



## Kendall (Feb 23, 2002)

*Tuna subs*

Here's another suggestion for your tuna burgers.  You can use your recipe or any tuna recipe, spread it on a hot dog bun, top with cheese slices then wrap bun the in foil.  Bake in oven at 250 or 275 for about 20 minutes or until cheese is melted and tuna is warm.  Fast, easy, and good.  Kids just love it.


----------

